# Switch gear



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

Who is the resident expert on switchgears?


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Introyble said:


> Who is the resident expert on switchgears?


Zog?
Brian John?

I suppose it would depend on what the question is.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Ex = Has-been
Spurt = Drip under pressure.

I qualify under that definition...


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Several guys here are, what is the question?


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm keeping it general for now but my question is about Integrating SPD in switchgears, what is your opinion ?

Do you agree or disagree with:

http://www.emersonnetworkpower.com/documentation/en-us/brands/surgeprotection/documents/white%20papers/wp-30017_integrating%20spds%20into%20switchgear_08-017%20r7_7-10.pdf


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

By the way, thanks guys


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

When they fail it is usually pretty dramatic so when used add them in a sperate enclosure.


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

I was trying to get you details but im having trouble with pictures, upside down, backwards lol....

Request was for a SPD for this.. But now after reading that article im not sure how I feel.


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

Seems like reasonable suggestions, though I don't see how mounting an SPD externally is guaranteed to keep conductor lengths shortest.


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

Here is the gear


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm still not clear what you're actually asking.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

I not sure what he is asking either but I suspect he wants to add a TVSS to this switchboard.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Almost never see SPDs installed inside switchgear. It's mounted to the gear face or the closest available wall. 

Good SPDs come with fusing so I really think the risk of catastrophic failure is low.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

We put them in MCC's all the time around here. Although we use protective relays in higher current feeder breakers.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Separate enclosure here too. I hate cleaning up the mess. Take the whole deal out and lectra clean it and turn the hose on it.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I get consulting engineers specifying that they be mounted in Swgr and MCCs all the time. I hate that, because yes, they do blow up by sacrificing themselves if hit with too high of a surge, and yes, it is a mess. I have some nasty pics, but I'm at work and am blocked from my Photobucket site, I'll have to remember to upload them at home and post later.

They don't ooze goo like capacitors do when they blow, so just mounting a separate box on top of the gear is fine. If you put them inside the gear, you have to clean the char off of the front and it never looks the same again. That smell never goes away either, it freaks out people who don't know what caused it, they always think it's something new that just happened. There's one on an MCC that I see once a year or so. The TVSS blew about 10 years ago after a nearby lightning strike, I can still smell it when I open any door.


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

I think it gets spec'd that way to ensure it gets installed as close to the bus as possible. It's to try and make it idiot-proof, to prevent some hack installing it on the opposite wall and making it effectively useless. Also because engineers have no idea about what a problem it can be when they fail like that.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Pharon said:


> ... It's to try and make it idiot-proof...


All you accomplish with that is creating better idiots.... But yes, I agree, but I still hate it.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

JRaef said:


> II can still smell it when I open any door.


We have a well site like that. Well guys put cheapy protectors in all the wellguard cans and they all went in a really bad thunder storm. :laughing:


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

JRaef said:


> All you accomplish with that is creating better idiots.... But yes, I agree, but I still hate it.


Yeah, I didn't mean to imply it was right or anything - just sharing the probable logic chain of reasoning. That's all.


----------

